# Something is coming ......



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

It's that time of year again and it is time to poke prod and tease you folks into a frothy mess just intime to launch the new products! I'll take pity and do it a bit faster, but we are going to spread the word via a contest with giveaways. Details later, but to get the ball rolling ........ first hint and a flagrant one it is....


----------



## ac777 (Nov 13, 2008)

oh you think so now? Just give me a bunch of suspense before I go to bed, thanks a lot, geeze.


----------



## kennie (Dec 9, 2004)

cant wait to see what it is........


----------



## South Man (Jul 12, 2008)

I couldn't sleep at all last night.....:mg:


----------



## trlcavscout (Jan 30, 2008)

Now I have something to look forward to!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*All new line*

We have redesigned the entire line and have some awesome new models built Dead Nuts tough and packed with features. The entry level model is the Mark 1, an all metal brutally tough chassis with a glass reinforced composite pin guard.

Mark I








-Zero pin gap
-.019 or .029 fiber
-Micro or non micro gang adjust
-Extra long incredibly bright fiber optics
-IronClad fiber optic material
-Awesome new pin and washer design that WON'T deform the pin bracket when you tighten the pins down.
-Patented bright flourescent perimeter highlight for rapid peep alignment.
-Laser engraved for added accuracy.
-3rd axis standard with awesome bubble level for added accuracy
-2nd axis optional
-AfterBurner light optional
-Scaleable - you can buy the non micro version, then add the micro adjust features later. You can also buy the 2nd axis kit or the dovetail extension kit and add them at a later date if you choose.

There really needs to be a spell checker on this forum! Hope I caught most of them.


----------



## edmcclaskey (Mar 31, 2008)

*lOOKS GREAT*

tHIS IS JUST WHAT i WANTED...tHE mARK 1...


----------



## jwshooter11 (Aug 18, 2006)

I like the idea of micro adjust on a pin sight!


----------



## islandhuntah (Sep 21, 2009)

nice how many pins are the 1 have


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

Nice adjustments guys!! These should be HOT!!! The CJ line is always built like a tank and pretty much bullet-proof!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

islandhuntah said:


> nice how many pins are the 1 have


3 or 5 pin configs, .019 or .029 fibers.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

NEVADAPRO said:


> Nice adjustments guys!! These should be HOT!!! The CJ line is always built like a tank and pretty much bullet-proof!


Hey tinky, you could always sprinkle a little pixy dust on it to make sure it is hot.


----------



## aggiegoddess (Aug 12, 2009)

*Blue Sight?*

Mr Doug:

Do you or any one make a blue colored 3D hunting sight i 5 Pin/

I have a Blue Elite Coming to a Christmas Tree near me, and I am told that No one but no one makes a blue sight

black yes
Camo yes
chrome yes
Silver yes

Blue No!


I ordered a Blue Elite Bow to go with my Blue jeans
It has Blue fiberglass and a blue Riser.

Any ideas?


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Yep...*



NEVADAPRO said:


> Nice adjustments guys!! These should be HOT!!! The CJ line is always built like a tank and pretty much bullet-proof!


I agree!! Ive seen most of the new line, and as always, tough as nails!!...Cant wait to get my hands on my new DN3's!!


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

It's already done Doug, it's already done!!!:wink::wink:



dspringer said:


> Hey tinky, you could always sprinkle a little pixy dust on it to make sure it is hot.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*Mark II*

The Mark II is Copper John's first entry into the up pin hunting market, it can be purchased with a standard mounting bracket as shown in the picture or it can be purchased with a removable dovetail extension.









-single up pin
-.019 fiber
-Micro or non micro gang adjust
-Extra long incredibly bright fiber optics
-IronClad fiber optic material
-Patented bright fluorescent perimeter highlight for rapid peep alignment.
-Laser engraved for added accuracy.
-3rd axis standard with awesome bubble level for added accuracy
-2nd axis optional
-AfterBurner light optional
-Scalable - you can buy the non micro version, then add the micro adjust features later. You can also buy the 2nd axis kit or the dovetail extension kit and add them at a later date if you choose.
-Optional dovetail extension
-ALL METAL CONSTRUCTION!


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

aggiegoddess said:


> Mr Doug:
> 
> Do you or any one make a blue colored 3D hunting sight i 5 Pin/
> 
> ...


Unfortunately, we don't offer a sight in blue.


----------



## bowman_77 (May 4, 2009)

Thats a great looking sight.


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

Send me one and I'll field test it......................


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

More coming tonight...


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

dspringer said:


> More coming tonight...


need my addy


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

The Hood said:


> need my addy


naw....just your cc#.:wink:


----------



## The Hood (Jul 5, 2002)

dspringer said:


> naw....just your cc#.:wink:


you got OBT's on file, he wont mind as long as you send 2 camo ones.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

The Hood said:


> you got OBT's on file, he wont mind as long as you send 2 camo ones.


It was declined, they said that card was stolen from some poor kid in Whoville :dontknow:


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

I like the looks of the mark II.

MSRP?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

The Mark III is a sight entry in what is historically the main product category the Dead Nuts line has served - ALL METAL and feature rich!









Some of its more notable features are:
-LENS ADAPTABLE!
-ALL METAL!
-Zero pin gap
-.019 or .029 fiber
-Micro or non micro gang adjust
-Extra long incredibly bright fiber optics
-IronClad fiber optic material
-Awesome new pin and washer design that WON'T deform the pin bracket when you tighten the pins down.
-Patented bright flourescent perimeter highlight for rapid peep alignment.
-Laser engraved for added accuracy.
-3rd axis standard with awesome bubble level for added accuracy
-2nd axis optional
-AfterBurner light optional
-Scaleable - you can buy the non micro version, then add the micro adjust features later. You can also buy the 2nd axis kit or the dovetail extension kit and add them at a later date if you choose.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

damnyankee said:


> I like the looks of the mark II.
> 
> MSRP?


MSRP's will be posted a bit later, but suffice to say, they are all easy on the wallet!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

TTT, ok Doug you have my attention


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Perhaps our most exciting entry this year (but not the last....) is the Mark IV. We have been asked to do a slider for YEARS but it was not part of our core market....until now. Below is our entrant into this market. It is an awesome combination of craftsmanship and creativity that will advance the state of this art for years to come. Of special note are the spring loaded bearings that soak up wear an tear like a shamwow on an infomercial!








Some of its more notable features are:
-LENS ADAPTABLE!
-ALL METAL!
-.019 fiber
-Micro or non micro gang adjust
-Extra long incredibly bright fiber optics
-IronClad fiber optic material
-Patented bright flourescent perimeter highlight for rapid peep alignment.
-Laser engraved for added accuracy.
-3rd axis standard with awesome bubble level for added accuracy
-2nd axis optional
-AfterBurner light optional
-Scaleable - you can buy the non micro version, then add the micro adjust features later. You can also buy the 2nd axis kit or the dovetail extension kit and add them at a later date if you choose.


----------



## Jim Draper (Dec 14, 2009)

Looks Good Doug.


----------



## NEVADAPRO (Jul 5, 2007)

More bullet-proof, awesome sights from CJ!!! You guys have been working overtime!! Hey Doug, are you guys sending your Vegas stuff to me again this year?? Just let me know! I am more than happy to take care of it!!



dspringer said:


> Perhaps our most exciting entry this year (but not the last....) is the Mark IV. We have been asked to do a slider for YEARS but it was not part of our core market....until now. Below is our entrant into this market. It is an awesome combination of craftsmanship and creativity that will advance the state of this art for years to come. Of special note are the spring loaded bearings that soak up wear an tear like a shamwow on an infomercial!
> View attachment 691858
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## PUG (Nov 3, 2002)

*Yep!!*



dspringer said:


> Perhaps our most exciting entry this year (but not the last....) is the Mark IV. We have been asked to do a slider for YEARS but it was not part of our core market....until now. Below is our entrant into this market. It is an awesome combination of craftsmanship and creativity that will advance the state of this art for years to come. Of special note are the spring loaded bearings that soak up wear an tear like a shamwow on an infomercial!
> View attachment 691858
> 
> 
> ...


When Eric gave me the lowdown, This sight was definitely one of my favorites!!


----------



## HotLZ (Jan 20, 2003)

Are you going to offer a multiple pin option on the slider?


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

We broadened our lineup this year with a line of economy sights.







First up is our Grave Dancer sight.
-Precision CNC machined components
-Bubble level for increased accuracy!
-Pins line up on same line and plane
-Patented bright orange pin guard highlight for rapid peep alignment
-Speed Gap TechnologyTM - zero pin gap for even the fastest bows!
-Extra long, ultra protected fibers for ultra bright aiming points!
-Ambidextrous for RH/LH
-Laser engraved components for increased accuracy!


----------



## Robin Hall (Dec 8, 2005)

I think I'm in love!!! The line looks super sexy!!!


----------



## pjrol (Apr 11, 2004)

When are they coming?


----------



## BMG (Aug 1, 2008)

dspringer said:


> Perhaps our most exciting entry this year (but not the last....) is the Mark IV. We have been asked to do a slider for YEARS but it was not part of our core market....until now. Below is our entrant into this market. It is an awesome combination of craftsmanship and creativity that will advance the state of this art for years to come. Of special note are the spring loaded bearings that soak up wear an tear like a shamwow on an infomercial!
> View attachment 691858
> 
> 
> ...


looks great


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

Bull's Eye Saxon - an economy bowsite for package bows and entry level

-Specifically designed to be made from composite to increase product longevity.
-More material engagement reduces point source failures common in other composite sights!
-Pins line up on the same line and plane so pins always line up WITHOUT special adjustments!
-Patented bright orange pin guard highlight for rapid peep alignment.
-Speed Gap Technology - zero pin gap leaving room to spare on even the fastest bows!
-EasyGlide Technology - force spreading pin and washer design eliminates material deformation resulting from over tightening the pins
-Shocktek - Most of our decals including the bright orange perimeter highlight is coated with vibration absorbing polyurethane for awesome vibration dampening performance!
-Extra long, ultra protected fibers for super bright aiming points!
-Ambidextrous for RH/LH shooters
-Reversible windage bracket for greater windage adjustment.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*Udated Website*

We have uploaded our new website at www.copperjohn.com - a much more thorough review of our lineup can be found there as well as a catalog download! Here's to the start of an AWESOME year!:darkbeer:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

dspringer said:


> We have uploaded our new website at www.copperjohn.com - a much more thorough review of our lineup can be found there as well as a catalog download! Here's to the start of an AWESOME year!:darkbeer:


I went to the website, Doug I am impressed with the sights to say the least. I sent you an email.


----------



## Bristol Hills (Feb 8, 2007)

Look for a sight in all black then have it diped by another company like Tarjac who does custome film diping . That way you can have the sight you want in any color . hope that helps


----------



## Carnivore1 (Feb 4, 2007)

I was going to buy an HHA but I think I want to get my hands on a Mark IV before I decide. We need to know when they will hit the shelves


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Anyone seen the Mark IV yet maybe at the ATA show? I am dying to pull the trigger on this. With the 3rd axis and added 2nd axis it should be a winner. I just want to get some feedback from someone that has seen one in person. I have a new Alphaburner just waiting for this sight.


----------



## dspringer (Dec 17, 2002)

*updated website with video*

Just wanted to let everyone know we updated the www.copperjohn.com website with video content on the home page and on product pages.


----------



## brokenlittleman (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Doug

Mark IV looks as awesome as I expected it would. I have ordered one without seeing the video and know I am glad I did.


----------

